
InnerYou Relaunch - kwameinny
https://inneryou.io/
======
kwameinny
In celebration of Juneteenth, we are launching InnerYou, a social media
platform that amplifies Black voices. For far too long, communities of color
have seen their voices either silenced or buried in mainstream media.

To combat institutional and systematic racism, InnerYou gives communities of
color a voice to level the playing field and create space for untold stories.

Join now at inneryou.io, and let's share our collective experiences.

